# Crusade Hedström and Warband Gorthrax



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Commander Hedström and Daemon Prince Gorthrax: A connection between Crusade Hedström and Warband Gorthrax

---​Kane Hedström originally came from the Imperial feudal world of Dreer, his birth occurring in 538.M37. As a young boy he had lived during a time of civil unrest, when the power offered by the Dark Gods had corrupted the village elders. Diplomacy faltered and relations between nearby tribes began to disintegrate. Soon war broke out between the tribes, prompting the arrival of Gorthrax. At this time Gorthrax had risen to the title of Champion of Nurgle, and the infighting on Dreer gave him the perfect circumstances to spread Nurgle’s diseases, so that he could gain the benefits of the gifts the Lord of Decay. The tribesmen of Dreer spoke of Gorthrax in whispering tones, speaking of a monster where flesh and armour were one, and innumerable liquids and fluids oozed from cracks in his bloated form. It was a tale for children, who were told if they were bad Gorthrax would take them in the night and punish them. Kane lived in the village of Infernos, with his parents Ordo and Mari Hedström, who were but poor farmers in the village. In 550.M37, the village of Infernos became overshadowed by dark, crackling clouds which were accompanied with strange lightning of deep purples, blues and greens streaking across the skies. The superstitious tribesmen believed they had offended the God-Emperor, and rushed to the village elders to seek guidance. The seven village elders were the oldest men of the two prominent families in the village, and it was believed they were descendants of the ancient Witch Doctors, when in reality the families possessed latent psychic powers. The village elders proposed that a sacrifice to the God-Emperor would send away the storm, and declared the village chapel forbidden to all but the elders until the storm passed. A young virgin was selected to be sacrificed and the village was dismissed to their homes until further notice.

Over the next few hours the only light in their small cottage was a solitary candle burning in the corner, the Hedström’s sat at the small dining table in the kitchen waiting for the storm to pass. In the village chapel the elders had donned black cloaks and drawn an intricate symbol around the altar, fires danced in steel coloured basins, as the elders began to chant in an ancient tongue. The virgin sacrifice knew something was wrong, she had known as soon as the old men had stripped her naked and chained her down on the old stone altar, now as the elders chanting began to echo of the walls of the chapel, she began thrashing on the altar trying to escape, then suddenly she snapped stiff, unable to move. The elders eyes began to glow, it was an eerie green glow, the glow of a man possessed by Nurgle. The virgin began to spasm on the altar, the same green glow in her eyes, her body then began to lift off the altar, kept down by the chains on her wrists and ankles. Suddenly, her chest imploded, blood spraying out onto the walls and floor of the chapel. In the position of where the virgin’s chest had been a swirling portal existed, out of this portal stepped the imposing figure of a Chaos Space Marine, a Marine who dedicated his services to Nurgle. A Plague Marine. This Plague Marine was a Champion of Nurgle, Nurgle’s Mark being proudly displayed upon his left shoulder pad. This was the most feared Marine on all of Dreer. The Marine who stepped out of the swirling portal, to stand upon the bloody altar of the chapel in Infernos, was Gorthrax, Champion of Nurgle. The elders stood around the portal, as Gorthrax, moved down the aisle of the chapel and out into village. Then the portal pulsated and Nurgle Plaugebringers flooded into the chapel and out into the village of Infernos.
---​
more to come eventually, enjoy :biggrin:

cheers

WKG

EDIT: C&C welocme


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

It's hard to judge with just two paragraphs. I recommend you expand upon this in greater scale. You seem to have the ideas, but just need the mechanism in order to make something out of it.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

---​Inside the Hedström’s cottage, Ordo had stowed Kane up into the cottage’s tiny attic. He had muttered something about it was for everyone’s benefit. Ordo Hedström was by nature a superstitious man, and when these mysterious clouds had started to form, and the village elders called for a sacrifice, he had gathered Mari and Kane and rushed them back to their home. Ordo peered through a small slit in between a drape and the window pane, not daring to make a sudden movement; he had, for the whole morning, a sense of dread in his mind. Up in the cramped storage space, Kane peered into the cottage’s living room through a gap in the rotting floor boards. The door of the cottage was thrust inwards, as The Champion of Nurgle burst through it. Ordo edged his way across the room until he was next to the fire place, his hands moving in a flash, grabbing an ornamental plas-steel sword on the mantle. The dead eyes of Gorthrax surveyed the room, and he took a step inside the cottage. Ordo, with sword in hand charged at Gorthrax, and he swung at the Marine’s left flank. Gorthrax caught the sword in his gauntleted hand and proceeded to back hand Ordo, as a man swats an annoying fly, onto the floor.

Dropping the sword, Gorthrax began to walk towards Ordo, his black lifeless eyes staring into those of Ordo. Suddenly, a crude hatchet imbedded itself in the right side of Gorthrax’s chest. The Marine let out a guttural roar, throwing his arms around in a circle, catching Mari in the chest, and sending her flying across the room to collapse through a chair. Gorthrax pulled the hatchet from his chest, the wound warping and healing with ease, and threw it away. He pulled out his Bolt pistol and levelled it at the moaning figure of Mari. The roar of the pistol going off in the small cottage, made Kane jump. Mari cried out as the bolt tore into her chest, blood spraying onto the floor around her. She turned her head, to look into Ordo’s eyes, just as the bolt’s second mechanism went into play, the bolt exploded, blowing Mari’s ribcage outwards, blood and gore splattering all over the walls. Gorthrax holstered his pistol and turned back to Ordo, and drew an evil looking knife, which appeared to be flowing with dripping toxins. Ordo gazed up as the Marine towered above him, and resigned himself to his fate. In one swift movement, Gorthrax swiped the knife across Ordo’s chest, blood spraying onto the floor around him. Ordo collapsed, gasping, clutching at the slash in his chest. Gorthrax slid the knife back in its scarab, surveyed his handy-work and strode from the cottage.

Kane lay in the attic, scarred beyond the point of being able to cry, his mind was racing and churning through the events he had just witnessed, and listening to the inhumane screams and daemonic cackling coming from other parts of the village, then he passed out. Kane was awakened by a moaning sound, and the muttering of his name. Extracting himself from the attic Kane went downstairs to face the devastation. Mari was long dead, instantly killed by the ferocious explosion from the bolter round, her blood seeping into a puddle. He turned and found the source of the moaning and muttering. Ordo’s knife wound had been infected, oozing cloudy goo not unlike puss, his eyes completely bloodshot, and a small layer of foam, gathering at the corners of his lips. Obviously Kane knew his father was dying, but the death was slow, brought on by the evil chaotic toxins on the knife. Kane was suffering from shock, but he tried to clear his thoughts, he went over to the ornamental plas-steel sword, picked it up and returned to his father’s side. He raised the sword, and positioned it above his father’s heart, then plunged it into Ordo’s chest. Kane had killed before, as part of his survival training that every boy on Dreer had to undertake in order to provide for the village or defend it from other tribes. Ordo let out a sigh of relief and then his eyes closed. Kane pulled the sword from Ordo’s chest, and pondered his father’s words to Mari earlier. He had spoken of rumours around the village that a Chaos cult was rising in the village. Now Kane knew it to be true, and he had a feeling that the village elders were directly linked to his parent’s deaths.
---​
again, C&C welcom, and enjoy, :victory:

more to come

WKG


----------

